# Canada trip



## Troutismyreligion (Jan 10, 2012)

Any suggestions on a Canadian fishing outfitter?


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

Might want to narrow it down some. 
Species
Budget
Fly, Train, Drive
Travel Distance
Lodge or Outpost


----------



## joel Theriault (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

They are all good.


----------



## mwagner0071 (Jan 26, 2009)

I can vouch for Joel and Air Ivanhoe (posted above). Went for a number of years. Great operation and great outposts.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Esnagi Lake. This year will be my 5th trip staying with Esnagi Lake Lodge, now new owners at www.campesnagi.com

Great fishing and accommodations without the extra fluff $$$ of other lodges.


----------



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Heck he probably went last year


----------

